# Help Regarding Sim Card :- Lenovo B460



## Admirer Of Digit (Dec 15, 2010)

Please help me guys to use the sim card slot in the Lenovo B 460 Laptop


----------



## evewin89 (Dec 17, 2010)

Me too wanted to know the same thing for my Dell Inspiron 1525 series laptop.


----------

